# Alabama / Perdido memebers... meet up Date and time



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

:thumbup: For our first meet up on the alabama side looks like its going to be Wentzels in Orange Beach.... Happy Hour pricing from 4-7 1.50 regular draft (the tipical lites) for those so inclined .. 6.00 dzn and 5.00 appitizers.... this thursday 4/2 I will be there and will have the spouse and probably other happy hour tag alongs and will be at the outside bar... i have another venue in mind and will talk to the manager when i get home this week


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone think they are going to make this...


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I wish I could but, I live in Birmingham and will not e down till Friday afternoon. Within a couple of years I hope to retire and move down permant like.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I can come next time but moving this week


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll swing by. I'll stop by the florabama on the way home and see my bud Badazzchef also. 

What time are you gonna be there and who should I be looking for? I'll wear my Greenish looking ECO hat and a black Live Bait shirt.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

You still going Bill Money? I'm up for a beer or two. I got to head to Paradise marine anyways. 

Hey, is that $6 for a dozen of raw oysters that you posted?


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

yep.. 6 dollar dzn raw and 5 buck select appetizers and beer specials .. their happy hour is pretty good.. ill be there... may not be there at 4 but defenately by 5.... just picked up some rims and tires for the boat trailer and want to get them on and maybe pack a bearing or 2 ...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Heading out now. Be there in about 40 minutes. 

Black shirt and a grayish/greenish cap. Guess I'll go to the bar area?


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess that will be 2 of us


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, im here. Heading in to the bar.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't make it tonight, but will reserve time for next outing.
Ya'll enjoy.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

we had a good time .. all 2 of us...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

BILL MONEY said:


> we had a good time .. all 2 of us...


 


How could ya go wrong hangin out, eating Oysters and Beer with Murph???????????


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

good time was had... salty oysters cold beer and fishing conversation.... only thing better would be on a boat wetting a hook...lol


----------

